# Netconsole not working

## selig

I have a problem with netconsole. I want to log over the internet, so I set it up with the IP of the target computer and MAC address of the default router. However, I get nothing on the other side.

So I also tried logging to the same machine itself - setting the remote IP to eth0's IP and mac to eth0's mac. But even that doesn't work, I get nothing on netcat. There are new messages in dmesg though, so they should also be logged over netconsole.

I tried disabling iptables, it did not help.

I am using the e1000e net module with two ports and hardened kernel 3.0.4 (the latest stable hardened-sources). Any advice would be appreciated!

----------

## pratyeka

I am having similar issues.  I will post here if I figure them out.

My kernel arguments are: ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.210.4:/diskless/test,v3 netconsole=@/eth0,@192.168.210.5/ loglevel=7

No luck.

----------

## pratyeka

Figured it.

Apparently you absolutely have to have the source IP included.  Including a bogus IP is fine if there is a route, otherwise you get no netconsole and no explanation.  I was leaving at blank (as apparently suggested as possible from the kernel documentation) which was resulting in nothing.

If you are using an internet-facing IP, try doing modprobe netconsole with the appropriate arguments instead of building it in, once you know the IP to include in the arguments.

----------

